# Husqvarna Makes Poulan?



## JohnG (Jan 26, 2016)

Was told Husqvarna makes Poulan. Except for color, they do appear identical. Anyway, I didn't see a Poulan forum so I'm posting here. Just bought a Poulan Model #: 961940013 at Sams Club. It has a headlight. 

Does the headlight remain on always? Unable to find a switch, saw no mention in the manual.

Thanks!
JohnG


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know specifics of your machine, but generally the headlights on blowers are always on when the engine is running.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JohnG said:


> Was told Husqvarna makes Poulan. Except for color, they do appear identical. Anyway, I didn't see a Poulan forum so I'm posting here. Just bought a Poulan Model #: 961940013 at Sams Club. It has a headlight.
> 
> Does the headlight remain on always? Unable to find a switch, saw no mention in the manual.
> 
> ...


good chance both the husqvarna and poulan are mtd made machines, headlight is normally on always.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

nwcove said:


> good chance both the husqvarna and poulan are mtd made machines, headlight is normally on always.


Actually, there is a 100% chance both the Husqvarna and the Poulan are not made by MTD! 

Yes, Poulan snowblowers are made by Husqvarna, but neither are related to MTD in any way...Husqvarna is an independant snowblower manufacturer.

Scot


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I haven't had any Poulans in the shop to look them over but I am betting they have slightly lower end components over the Husqvarna . Much like MTD now makes Cub - they use better components on the Cub stuff and meet different specs. They also make a lot of lesser models for the box stores. Just depends on what toppings you want on your ice cream I guess! Any of them will do well with care - some will need more than others.

On the other hand - on chainsaws the Poulans are best used as wheel chocks for very large trucks while the Husqvarna saws do the real work. Huge differences there....


----------

